# Mihawk vs Garp



## Finalbeta (Feb 5, 2016)

HisMajesty fights the OP's Hero, who would win this epic battle? 

S1: Old Garp
S2: Prime Garp
S3: Fistless Garp vs Swordless Mihawk 

State difficulty please


----------



## Bernkastel (Feb 5, 2016)

S1 : Garp fists him
S2 : Garp fists him
S3 : Garp kicks him

Pretty straightforward.

Current Garp is a better matchup if he got weaker than his MF version.


----------



## Finalbeta (Feb 5, 2016)

Bernkastel said:


> S1 : Garp fists him
> S2 : Garp fists him
> S3 : Garp kicks him
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Amol (Feb 5, 2016)

MF Garp takes Yoru and puts it in Mihawk's ass.
Hype, portrayal and feats he got everything better than him.
Overall High diff fight.


----------



## Orca (Feb 5, 2016)

Loses to Prime Garp. Could go either way with old. Unless Old Garp is basically almost equal to prime Garp. Then he probably wins in old age as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gold ace (Feb 5, 2016)

S1: Garp mid-high Diff
S2: Garp Mid Diff
S3: Garp neg Diff


----------



## Raiden34 (Feb 5, 2016)

Even Old Garp wrecks Mihawk, he did something that Mihawk would never dream to do; overpowering Marco, who is a superior to Vista.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Finalbeta (Feb 5, 2016)

Erkan12 said:


> Even Old Garp wrecks Mihawk, he did something that Mihawk would never dream to do; *defeating Pre-Skip Luffy*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Feb 5, 2016)

Are we talking about HMM or Mihawk?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## monkey d ace (Feb 5, 2016)

Garp wins the first two


----------



## Extravlad (Feb 5, 2016)

1) Mihawk extreme diffs.

2) Garp high-high very close to extreme diff.

3) Mihawk wins cause he still has all his limbs


----------



## Finalbeta (Feb 5, 2016)

Extravlad said:


> 1) Mihawk extreme diffs.
> 
> 2) Garp high-high very close to extreme diff.
> 
> 3) Mihawk wins cause he still has all his limbs



Old Garp > Kizaru
He overpowered Marco pretty easier than Borsalino can think of  

Old Garp also may > MF Akainu 

Prime Garp high (mid) diffs Old Garp probably

Even if you consider Mihawk = Akainu, Prime Garp would beat him high (low) diff 

And Roger mid diffs the admirals

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Extravlad (Feb 5, 2016)

Prime Garp is weaker than Old WB, Mihawk gives Old WB high-high diff, he'd give either the same or more to Prime Garp.

Old Garp = Shanks/Kuzan lvl


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Feb 5, 2016)

Extravlad said:


> 1) Mihawk extreme diffs.
> 
> 2) Garp high-high very close to extreme diff.
> 
> 3) Mihawk wins cause he still has all his limbs



What diff do you think Prime Garp gives primebeard/Roger?


----------



## Extravlad (Feb 5, 2016)

> What diff do you think Prime Garp gives primebeard/Roger?


High-mid difficulty.


----------



## gold ace (Feb 5, 2016)

Extravlad said:


> Prime Garp is weaker than Old WB, Mihawk gives Old WB high-high diff, he'd give either the same or more to Prime Garp.
> 
> Old Garp = Shanks/Kuzan lvl



You need to get your powerscaling in line man.

Prime Garp = Primbeard>Shanks=Old Garp>=Oldbeard=Kuzan


----------



## Finalbeta (Feb 5, 2016)

Prime Garp actually gives either high (high) or extreme difficulty to Roger
Roger himself said his life was in danger when Garp went on searching for him many times. 

If I have to compare Prime Garp with Old WB, I'd say that by hype Prime Garp is more impressive.

The idea of Old Garp being MF strongest ''admiral'' is not impossible to believe also

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pyriz (Feb 5, 2016)

S1: Mihawk extreme diffs
S2: Garp high diffs
S3: I don't know/care.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Extravlad (Feb 5, 2016)

gold ace said:


> You need to get your powerscaling in line man.
> 
> Prime Garp = Primbeard>Shanks=Old Garp>=Oldbeard=Kuzan



Prime Whitebeard > Old Whitebeard > Prime Garp > Mihawk > Shanks/Kuzan/Old Garp

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Feb 5, 2016)

I could smell the butthurt of haters from a mile away 

Mihawk ~ Prime Ray ~ Prime WB >> Old WB = Prime Garp

LMAO @ someone who struggled with Chinjao beating someone who is stronger than a Yonko

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Feb 5, 2016)

^ you're name is "HisMajestyMihawk".... The idea that prime Garp can't give Roger and by extension primebeard high diff is laughable. No way the strongest marine is that weak. Leave that oldbeard>Prime Garp shit at MF

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Feb 5, 2016)

Seeing all these differing opinions makes me wish Oda gave me his personal tier list

... or maybe he already has


----------



## Captain Altintop (Feb 6, 2016)

S1) Mihawk beats MF Garp with extreme difficulty.

S2) Prime Garp beats Mihawk with high ( mid ) difficulty.


----------



## Beast (Feb 6, 2016)

Swords or fists


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Feb 6, 2016)

S1: Mihawk
S2: Prime Garp
S3: Their defenses far outweigh their offenses. Mihawk wins due to stamina


----------



## CC Ravis (Feb 6, 2016)

S1: Garp at Hot Dog eating contest difficulty, Mihawk has a shot.
S2: Garp at Restaurant date level difficulty. 
S3: Mihawk at Fast Food burger difficulty.



*Spoiler*: __ 



????


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 6, 2016)

S1: Old Garp - Can go either way. Leaning towards Garp.
S2: Prime Garp - Garp fists him with high difficulty
S3: Fistless Garp vs Swordless Mihawk - Garp kicks him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Feb 6, 2016)

Mihawk will always have a sword in between his legs. 

He uses haki on his dick to make it black and unbreakable and beats Garp to death with it


----------



## Finalbeta (Feb 6, 2016)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> Mihawk will always have a sword in between his legs.
> 
> He uses haki on his dick to make it black and unbreakable and beats Garp to death with it



Garp can still do this


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Feb 6, 2016)

Finalbeta said:


> Garp can still do this



that's a nice tush


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Feb 6, 2016)

Garp takes all scenarios.

The absolute ridiculousness of some people stating Prime WB = Mihawk and Old Whitebeard > Prime Garp should honestly be banworthy. 

It goes past wanking and being funny. It makes me seriously question how people can legitimately believe such idiocy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kaiser (Feb 6, 2016)

S1: Could go either way, leaning towards Mihawk
S2: Garp very high difficulty
S3: Depends on which Garp, prime or old?


----------



## hokageyonkou (Feb 6, 2016)

mihawk extreme difficulty cuz garp is old.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (Feb 6, 2016)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> Garp takes all scenarios.
> 
> The absolute ridiculousness of some people stating Prime WB = Mihawk and Old Whitebeard > Prime Garp should honestly be banworthy.
> 
> It goes past wanking and being funny. It makes me seriously question how people can legitimately believe such idiocy



Mihawk can't even beat deathbed Shirohige


----------



## TheWiggian (Feb 6, 2016)

Finalbeta said:


> Mihawk can't even beat deathbed Shirohige



I think you're mistaking Mihawk with BB and Akainu.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Feb 6, 2016)

TheWiggian said:


> I think you're mistaking Mihawk with BB and Akainu.


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 6, 2016)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> I could smell the butthurt of haters from a mile away



Your nose must be very sensitive to butts.


----------



## Gohara (Feb 6, 2016)

Prime Garp is not only Yonkou level, but likely above average Yonkou level considering that he put up a good to great fight against Roger, meaning he himself is around or close to Pirate King level.  Old Garp is not around the same level as he was in his prime, but he should still be around the low end of Yonkou level, IMO.  It's been stated that the Yonkou are more powerful than any other Pirate, which includes Mihawk.  So with that said:

1. Old Garp wins with high to extremely high difficulty.

2. Prime Garp wins with low to mid (closer to mid than low) difficulty.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## giantbiceps (Feb 8, 2016)

lol spite thread 

A Yonko tier vs a Vista tier 

S1 : Garp fists him
S2 : Garp fists him
S3 : Garp bites his head off


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Feb 8, 2016)

giantbiceps said:


> lol spite thread
> 
> A Yonko tier vs a Vista tier




I'm glad you realize. Although i would put Mihawk slightly above Yonko tier


----------



## savior2005 (Feb 8, 2016)

old garp wins no-low diff. he hurt marco, a man far stronger than vista. the same vista that almost killed mihawk

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Feb 8, 2016)

Mihawk stomps Zoro, who can kill Luffy, who mid diff'd Chinjao, who almost killed Garp


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Feb 8, 2016)

I see prime Garp as right between healthy old WB and prime WB(can't imagine old WB giving prime WB high diff). We know mihawk by his own admission is weaker than old WB. Only thing debatable is the diff really. 1st scenario is interesting though. I have a hard time placing Old Garp. Mihawk is tough to place for me as well(I don't take the vista seen that seriously).


----------



## Finalbeta (Feb 9, 2016)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> Mihawk stomps Zoro, who can kill Luffy, who mid diff'd Chinjao, who almost killed Garp



Who fucked Marco very hard in the ass who sent Vista to deal with Mihawk who still Mihawk couldn't beat as well as Pre-skip Luffy


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Feb 9, 2016)

Almost every post on this page should be a ban able offense


----------



## gold ace (Feb 9, 2016)

Mihawk couldn't even one shot Mr.1

What makes anyone think he can do damage to Garp, who's durability and endurance is >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Mr.1's, without even including garps CoA Haki.

Mihawk's attacks were even slow enough for Luffy to dodge, meanwhile Garp is blitzing people like Marco.

What makes anyone think Mihawk could even hit Garp.


Garp literally blitzes Mihawk and crushes his skull twice.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Feb 9, 2016)

gold ace said:


> What makes anyone think he can do damage to Garp, who's durability and endurance is >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Mr.1's, without even including garps CoA Haki.
> .




Axe Hand Morgan says hi 



gold ace said:


> What makes anyone think Mihawk could even hit Garp.
> .




Axe Hand Morgan says hi


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Feb 9, 2016)

What's with the sudden disdain towards Garp? You never used to be like that 


To the topic at hand, I, and many others believe Garp was the second strongest at MF. He beats Mihawk in all scenarios.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Feb 9, 2016)

I like Garp

I just like Mihawk better


----------



## gold ace (Feb 9, 2016)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> Axe Hand Morgan says hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Odas gag scenes say hi back.


----------



## Finalbeta (Feb 10, 2016)

Mihawk is a good top-tier though his only relevance in the story is to make someone surpassing him


----------



## NUMBA1TROLL (Feb 10, 2016)

Prime Garp beats Mihawk extreme diff.

Mihawk beats Old Garp very high/extreme diff.

Swordless Mihawk probably edge no fist Garp, no idea.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 10, 2016)

Old Garp loses after a hard fight.

Prime Garp lower end of high diff


----------



## featherine augustus (Oct 2, 2016)

It was stated that garp and roger fought to death many times.It may be similar to smoker and luffy case and luffy >> smoker.Garp's only feat is punching marco while he was not paying attention.He is overrated.Mihawk high difficulty for me.


----------



## Dunno (Oct 2, 2016)

featherine augustus said:


> It was stated that garp and roger fought to death many times.It may be similar to smoker and luffy case and luffy >> smoker.Garp's only feat is punching marco while he was not paying attention.He is overrated.Mihawk high difficulty for me.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Oct 4, 2016)

Prime Dragon = Prime Garp = Roger = Prime WB > Old WB ~ Shanks ~ Old Garp > Mihawk

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## featherine augustus (Oct 4, 2016)

Elite Uchiha said:


> Prime Dragon = Prime Garp = Roger = Prime WB > Old WB ~ Shanks ~ Old Garp > Mihawk


prime whitebeard> prime garp. Whitebard was strongest man alive not garp and mihawk> old garp easily.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Oct 4, 2016)

featherine augustus said:


> prime whitebeard> prime garp. Whitebard was strongest man alive not garp and mihawk> old garp easily.



Uhh you can't use Old WB's title to somehow say that a younger version was stronger than a younger Garp. It could just be that Garp's physical stats got worse with age but the Gura Gura doesn't.

In any event we have Roger's own words putting Garp on his level. That>>>>>>Whoever you can quote

Also Garp made Marco look like a tool. No one else in the war did that not even Admirals. Meanwhile Mihawk was risking his life just fighting Vista ( Who is weaker than Marco).


----------



## MO (Oct 4, 2016)

Elite Uchiha said:


> *Prime Dragon* = Prime Garp = Roger = Prime WB > Old WB ~ Shanks ~ Old Garp > Mihawk



Why the fuck is he there?


----------



## Dunno (Oct 4, 2016)

Seraphoenix said:


> Uhh you can't use Old WB's title to somehow say that a younger version was stronger than a younger Garp. It could just be that Garp's physical stats got worse with age but the Gura Gura doesn't.
> 
> *In any event we have Roger's own words putting Garp on his level.* That>>>>>>Whoever you can quote
> 
> Also Garp made Marco look like a tool. No one else in the war did that not even Admirals. Meanwhile Mihawk was risking his life just fighting Vista ( Who is weaker than Marco).



We don't. Roger has said nothing at all regarding Garp's strength. Whitebeard was undoubtedly stronger than Garp, seeing as he was the undisputed WSM even after getting sick and all. If they would have been equally strong in their prime, then Whitebeard wouldn't have gotten the in-universe title, since it would have been ambiguous as to whom was the stronger when they grew older.


----------



## TheWiggian (Oct 4, 2016)

I am sexy said:


> Why the fuck is he there?



because elite uchiha loves to stroke to dragon and is the only one who thinks dragon is equal if not stronger than garp and roger/wb


----------



## Seraphoenix (Oct 4, 2016)

I am sexy said:


> Why the fuck is he there?



Garp and Roger nearly killed each other numerous times. Luffy is gonna be Pirate King. It isn't a stretch to see Dragon having that same potential. 



Dunno said:


> We don't. Roger has said nothing at all regarding Garp's strength. Whitebeard was undoubtedly stronger than Garp, seeing as he was the undisputed WSM even after getting sick and all. If they would have been equally strong in their prime, then Whitebeard wouldn't have gotten the in-universe title, since it would have been ambiguous as to whom was the stronger when they grew older.



Roger did. Go read the manga. 

Also he was undisputed WSM according to people who didn't know how sick he was or who were not fighting him in the New World.


----------



## Dunno (Oct 4, 2016)

Seraphoenix said:


> Roger did. Go read the manga.


Roger did not. Go read the manga. 


Seraphoenix said:


> Also he was undisputed WSM according to people who didn't know how sick he was or who were not fighting him in the New World.


You are simply proving my point. The reason he was the undisputed WSM wasn't because he had fought Garp and won in his latter days, but rather because he had been Roger's only equal, and then inherited the title when Roger died.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Oct 4, 2016)

Dunno said:


> Roger did not. Go read the manga.
> 
> You are simply proving my point. The reason he was the undisputed WSM wasn't because he had fought Garp and won in his latter days, but rather because he had been Roger's only equal, and then inherited the title when Roger died.



/ ...But a child who is yet to be born bears no sin, Garp!! // *The two of us have nearly killed each other so many times*... we're like old pals now, aren't we?!! /

Like I said go read the manga. Roger's statement has more weight than anyone.

I am not proving your point lmao. You are relying on second hand statements from characters. We have a statement from the most reliable source bar the author. Roger knows better than anyone who took him to extreme difficulty.

The author calling Old Wb WSM is not the same as saying he has always been strongest, before you go on that tangent. Also you have no proof that Garp ever fought WB. He seemed to only be interested in Roger.


----------



## featherine augustus (Oct 4, 2016)

Seraphoenix said:


> / ...But a child who is yet to be born bears no sin, Garp!! // *The two of us have nearly killed each other so many times*... we're like old pals now, aren't we?!! /
> 
> Like I said go read the manga. Roger's statement has more weight than anyone.
> 
> ...



*The two of us have nearly killed each other so many times*...The same thing applies to smoker/crocodile luffy fights.Garp *MAY* be equal to roger or he may be like smoker/crocodile,as of now we do not know that so the only way to compare whitebeard and garp are by feats.Marco kicked kizaru who lacks fire power and was not serious. He then attacked kuzan from *behind* and was somewhat *barely* *holding *against akainu.He was flying straight towards ace and garp attacked him from nowhere.He was not paying attention to garp.From what we have seen garp most likely do not have any devil fruit and you can not ignore devil fruit powers.So* whitebear>garp *always and prime/current mihawk>old garp.


----------



## Vengeance (Oct 4, 2016)

S1: Mihawk very high - extreme difficulty
S2: Prime Garp very high - extreme difficulty
S3: Probably Garp


----------



## Seraphoenix (Oct 4, 2016)

featherine augustus said:


> *The two of us have nearly killed each other so many times*...The same thing applies to smoker/crocodile luffy fights.Garp *MAY* be equal to roger or he may be like smoker/crocodile,as of now we do not know that so the only way to compare whitebeard and garp are by feats.Marco kicked kizaru who lacks fire power and was not serious. He attacked kuzan from *behind* and was somewhat *barely* *holding *against akainu.He was flying straight towards ace and garp attacked him from nowhere.He was not paying attention to garp.From what we have seen garp most likely do not have any devil fruit and you can not ignore devil fruit powers.So* whitebear>garp *always and prime/current mihawk>old garp.



People always use that Smoker argument and it's just as retarded then as it is now. That was Pirate King Roger talking about someone who was offered the Admiral position numerous times and was hailed as the Hero of the Marines. He was not talking about some Smoker level character. If you ignore the author's intention then you should perhaps read the manga again imo.

The way Roger talked about Garp is the way Luffy will talk about people like BB once he becomes PK. You think people like Ali remember scrubs they fought in their amateur years or people like George Foreman or Joe Frazier? We even had a flashback of Garp jumping on Sengoku's ship to go fight Roger when he was younger. There is far more evidence that Roger was talking about fighting Garp during his prime. There is none for your side besides hallucinations.

That comparison is pretty embarrassing. It in no way compares Garp with WB. None of those admirals hurt Marco 1v1 until cuffs came on. That's manga fact. 

Also lmao. Marco is heading straight for the platform with Garp and Sengoku in front of his face and ''Garp attacked him from nowhere''. Garp did what none of the admirals was capable of doing, which is put Marco on his ass.

Besides how is what Marco did somehow a feat comparison between WB and Garp? Explain the links pls.

Prime Garp= Prime WB= Prime Roger 

and 

Old WB>Old Garp>Marco>Mihawk≥Vista


----------



## Virus (Oct 4, 2016)

Garp wins for obvious reasons.


----------



## TheWiggian (Oct 4, 2016)

Yeah old Garp loses for obvious reasons like being out of prime et cetera. Prime is another thing he wins with some difficulty like high - high high.


----------



## gajoobwalrus (Oct 4, 2016)

Prime Garp = Dragon = Shanks > Old Garp > Mihawk. Both have massive, top-tier level hype. & as little feats as Garp has, Mihawk has even less, & they're less impressive imo. Garp fought evenly with Roger & punked Marco at MF. Mihawk fought evenly with Shanks, & stalemated Vista at MF. 
Prime Garp high diffs 
Old Garp extreme diffs


----------



## Dunno (Oct 4, 2016)

Seraphoenix said:


> / ...But a child who is yet to be born bears no sin, Garp!! // *The two of us have nearly killed each other so many times*... we're like old pals now, aren't we?!! /
> 
> Like I said go read the manga. Roger's statement has more weight than anyone.
> 
> ...



They almost killed each other during their journey, that doesn't mean that they did so when they were at their peaks. The statement says nothing of when they fought or under what circumstances. Garp was persistent in his chase of Roger, and they became friendly "enemies", it's the exact same relationship as between Luffy and Smoker, which is Oda's intention with the statement. Regardless of how you interpret it, you cannot say that Roger has said that Garp was as strong as him, that is a blatant lie. 

There is no "proof" that WB was stronger than Garp, but there is very strong evidence. It is heavily implied that he has held his title ever since Roger died, which makes sense: There were two guy who were the strongest, so when one of them died, the other one was clearly number one. How do you think it happened? Do you think that when Roger died, nobody got the title? That WB wasn't the undisputed WSM since Garp was just as strong? And that people after ten or so year saw Garp fight and figured that since he had gotten weaker, WB would suddenly be the WSM?


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Oct 4, 2016)

Mihawk defeats Old Garp with high-diff at most, in my opinion.
I don't think swords are the best match-up for fists in the first place. Garp has quite the notable advantage in physical speed, but he isn't absurdly superior as far as physical strength goes. In fact, Mihawk's slashes are strength feats on their own and shouldn't be underestimated. Mihawk's CoO should close the speed gap, while I also think he has stronger CoA than Garp. 

Don't think stamina changes anything here... I reckon the fight will be less than a day because of the match-up.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Oct 4, 2016)

Dunno said:


> They almost killed each other during their journey, that doesn't mean that they did so when they were at their peaks. The statement says nothing of when they fought or under what circumstances. Garp was persistent in his chase of Roger, and they became friendly "enemies", it's the exact same relationship as between Luffy and Smoker, which is Oda's intention with the statement. Regardless of how you interpret it, you cannot say that Roger has said that Garp was as strong as him, that is a blatant lie.
> 
> There is no "proof" that WB was stronger than Garp, but there is very strong evidence. It is heavily implied that he has held his title ever since Roger died, which makes sense: There were two guy who were the strongest, so when one of them died, the other one was clearly number one. How do you think it happened? Do you think that when Roger died, nobody got the title? That WB wasn't the undisputed WSM since Garp was just as strong? And that people after ten or so year saw Garp fight and figured that since he had gotten weaker, WB would suddenly be the WSM?



Since when did Smoker almost kill Luffy "many" times. There are only one, maybe two times where this happened in the manga. A farcry from many.


----------



## Muah (Oct 4, 2016)

Prime rapes
Old mid high diffs
Current rapes


----------



## Dunno (Oct 5, 2016)

Elite Uchiha said:


> Since when did Smoker almost kill Luffy "many" times. There are only one, maybe two times where this happened in the manga. A farcry from many.



It's not about the number of times. It's impossible for Luffy to do stuff as many times as Roger did, because Oda actually has to draw what Luffy does on panel. If Roger's journey had been told in as much detail, they surely wouldn't have fought "countless times", which is why it's impossible for Luffy to reach the same volumes. Off paneling a hundred fights is much easier than writing them all. It's just like how Luffy just had an eleven hour fight during which pretty much nothing happened while he has never been close to that long of a fight earlier, because Oda drew those fights. 

The point stands that Oda has portrayed the two relationships as extremely similar, and that Garp has never been portrayed as Roger's or WB's equal.


----------



## featherine augustus (Oct 5, 2016)

Seraphoenix said:


> People always use that Smoker argument and it's just as retarded then as it is now. That was Pirate King Roger talking about someone who was offered the Admiral position numerous times and was hailed as the Hero of the Marines. He was not talking about some Smoker level character. If you ignore the author's intention then you should perhaps read the manga again imo.
> 
> The way Roger talked about Garp is the way Luffy will talk about people like BB once he becomes PK. You think people like Ali remember scrubs they fought in their amateur years or people like George Foreman or Joe Frazier? We even had a flashback of Garp jumping on Sengoku's ship to go fight Roger when he was younger. There is far more evidence that Roger was talking about fighting Garp during his prime. There is none for your side besides hallucinations.
> 
> ...



Ok i did and nope garp *still lacks feats* and the marco thing is also false .So your statements are invalid.Its just your point of view.Also whitebeard > garp, mihawk>*old* garp and three admirals>marco


----------



## MO (Oct 5, 2016)

Seraphoenix said:


> Garp and Roger nearly killed each other numerous times. Luffy is gonna be Pirate King. It isn't a stretch to see Dragon having that same potential.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It kinda is. Whitebeard was the strongest man even while he was old. So he is weaker than old whitebeard. How the hell is he equal to prime whitebeard and gold Roger and prime garp who are considered the strongest characters in the series. Even if luffy is pirate King it does not mean dragon is on that level or will ever be on that level.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Oct 5, 2016)

I am sexy said:


> It kinda is. Whitebeard was the strongest man even while he was old. So he is weaker than old whitebeard. How the hell is he equal to prime whitebeard and gold Roger and prime garp who are considered the strongest characters in the series. Even if luffy is pirate King it does not mean dragon is on that level or will ever be on that level.



Because that's kinda how Shounens work. Normally the Dad is near the top with only final villain surpassing him.

By your own admission both Garp and EOS Luffy are Pirate King level. Do you really think it's a stretch to say Dragon doesn't have the potential to be there? When he is directly opposing the entire WG? When we still haven't even seen his powers? It's pretty obvious that Oda is saving him for later.


----------



## MO (Oct 5, 2016)

Seraphoenix said:


> Because that's kinda how Shounens work. Normally the Dad is near the top with only final villain surpassing him.
> 
> By your own admission both Garp and EOS Luffy are Pirate King level. Do you really think it's a stretch to say Dragon doesn't have the potential to be there? When he is directly opposing the entire WG? When we still haven't even seen his powers? It's pretty obvious that Oda is saving him for later.



Yeah he will definitely be at the top like the yonkos but him being pirate King level is nahh. He is supposed to be me weaker than old whitebeard because whitebeard still had his title. If he is weaker than the older version of whitebeard how is he equal to the prime version? just can't happen. I am not saying he will not be strong. He will very strong mostly likely top 10 in the series but him being at that level is very unlikely.


----------



## Sapherosth (Oct 5, 2016)

I can't wait for all the Mihawk haters to see how strong he really is. The title of "strongest" anything should be enough to put him in the higher rankings.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Oct 5, 2016)

I am sexy said:


> Yeah he will definitely be at the top like the yonkos but him being pirate King level is nahh. He is supposed to be me weaker than old whitebeard because whitebeard still had his title. If he is weaker than the older version of whitebeard how is he equal to the prime version? just can't happen. I am not saying he will not be strong. He will very strong mostly likely top 10 in the series but him being at that level is very unlikely.



Fair enough. You have a reasonable argument. We'll just have to agree to disagree and see what happens when Dragon ultimately fights.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Oct 5, 2016)

Would be funny to see Luffy struggling at the final war with all the enemies while his daddy the secretary and tattoo lover, Ace 2.0 and Hancock with the only relevance to carry out the MCs child cheer for Luffy, destroying a few Pacifistas in the process.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Oct 9, 2016)

Garp lost to Luffy in MF who technically needed Vista to stalemate Mihawk.

S1: Mihawk
S2: Mihawk
S3: 50/50


*Spoiler*: __ 





Actually, I lied, Garp solos all scenarios.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

S1: Old Garp - *Mihawk because it's implied he's in his prime.*
S2: Prime Garp - *I'm going with the guy that almost killed Roger. Should be close tho.*
S3: Fistless Garp vs Swordless Mihawk - *why?*


----------



## nmwn93 (Oct 21, 2017)

Garp mid to maybe high diff. 
Garp
And Garp again


----------



## Dunno (Oct 21, 2017)

Neko White said:


> Garp mid to maybe high diff.
> Garp
> And Garp again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## savior2005 (Oct 21, 2017)

garp no-low diff all rounds. he thrashed marco who is superior to vista. Vista almost killed Mihawk.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Oct 21, 2017)

Mihawk High Diff
Garp Extreme
Garp Extreme


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Oct 21, 2017)

I'd go with Mihawk in every round. He's a bad match-up for Garp due to being a swordsman and having better CoA.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Oct 22, 2017)

Why necroing this thread just to express your bias towards Mihawk? At least you out yourself for the other users who didn't know you yet, so they can put you on ignore now.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Gohara (Oct 22, 2017)

Old Garp wins with high to extremely high difficulty although that's partially speculative.  Prime Garp wins with low to mid (closer to mid than low) difficulty.  Prime Garp should be superior to some if not most of the Yonkou.  Of course this is all just in my opinion.


----------



## Bernkastel (Oct 23, 2017)

Bring a priest to smite this necromancer


----------



## trance (Oct 23, 2017)

Neko White said:


> Garp mid to maybe high diff.
> Garp
> And Garp again



foh with that necro

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

